# ROTALA INDICA, Ammannia sp. 'Bonsai'



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I’ve been growing this plant for about a year now in a dirt/no co2 environment. I have had it die back a bit a few times. It seems to hang on fairly well and bounces back when I give it a bit of attention. The thing is that in all this time it is still only about an inch and a half tall (4cm). 
I am not really sure what to do with it: or even how I could at least multiply it. I am just curious if anybody else grows it and if so how do you do it?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It does well with co2...

Also, definitely not Ammannia.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Companies/nurseries in Europe are still labeling the R. indica as Ammania [sic] sp. 'Bonsai'. Surely because they sell variants of R. rotundifolia as "R. indica" for decades. 
One company in Hongkong called the Rotala indica "Lindernia sp. 'India'", and Dutch hobbyists imported the plant with this name. Now the "Lindernia sp. 'India'" pic shows the correct plant. But the pic of R. indica is labeled as Lindernia sp. "Green" now 
http://bubblesaquarium.com/images/Plants/plant_Lindernia/Lindernia_thumbPageF1.htm.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Oh, don't get me started...


----------

